# Sig P226 Tac Ops just aquired!



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

After several months of looking, I found one locally and didn't spend $1,300-$1,600 (online prices) to get it either!

Comes with 4 (20 rd) mags, Sig sights (fiber optic front), extended beavertail, flared magwell grip, tac rail and the SRT (Short Reset Trigger) as a standard features. To say the trigger is smooth and breaks like glass is an understatement. Don't even get me started on how amazingly short the SRT feature is, lol. Taking it to a steel/moving target course this weekend to break her in.

Some pics (of course)










Close up










Fiber optic front sight










Extended beavertail for a great grip as high as possible.


----------



## Ricky59 (Dec 21, 2011)

Nice... and with 4. 20 round magazines your ammo consumption is guaranteed to go up...

I have 6 mags for my Glock 19.. couple 100 rnd range time goes pretty quick..


----------



## Steve40th (Mar 7, 2013)

Sweet, that SRT is making me want to order one right now prior to my 226 showing up. Nothing but good reviews about the SRT.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Best trigger I've ever seen on a DA/SA... and that's out of the box. Should be even better once it's got some serious rounds through it.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Oh Good Lord, I am green with envy. Nice piece buddy!


----------



## mattdillon (Jul 26, 2010)

Congrats! Absolutely love my 226. One accurate handgun.


----------



## M14Warrior0127 (Aug 31, 2012)

I too, just brought a 226 TacOps home last week. Love the feel of the weapon and the SRT set up.
It shoots great, wish I could find enough 9MM to really shoot more.
You will Love it.


----------



## celticpiping (Dec 6, 2012)

lookin good


----------



## blowndeadline (Mar 31, 2013)

Beautiful pistol, i have both the 9mm and the .40 caliber versions! 4 magazines and high capacity, can't go wrong! Just picked up a 226 MK25 9mm today to compliment the two TACOPS! Congrats on your purchase!


----------



## Guilford (Aug 3, 2012)

I have the P938. It's a sweet shooter and nice for carry.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm looking at the same gun (P226 Tac Ops) right now. 

I'm this close (thumb and index finger almost touching) to buying one. Problem is, I don't need another 9mm. 

Would you mind if I asked for a ballpark price that you paid. Not trying to be nosy, just curious if the prices I'm looking at are reasonable.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Paid $1,100 for mine... up to $1,300 is reasonable.

I would have been happy paying more.... it's that good. Sights are amazing as well as the SRT. 

Gonna be harder to get as time goes on.... you would have no problem selling... but once you shoot it, you'll never part with it.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

nice looking gun ya got!


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Shipwreck said:


> nice looking gun ya got!


Thanks for the info. I have the $$'s and I'm ready to pop and buy one, but there's something that's still holding me back.

Not quite sure what it is exactly, but my gut is telling me to hold off.......at least for a while.

Gonna give it a few days and see how I feel then.


----------

